

Cool Abstract Ubuntu Wallpaper - mstefff
http://www.streetread.com/swirley-ubuntu.jpg

======
mstefff
Got bored last night and thought my desktop needed some ubuntu spirit. Used
photoshop to blend in a nice subtle ubuntu logo and thought you guys might
like it.

The original wallpaper (w/o logo) can be found at ->
[http://uribaani.deviantart.com/art/Revours-Wallpaper-
pack-86...](http://uribaani.deviantart.com/art/Revours-Wallpaper-
pack-86876151)

I didn't create the original wallpaper.

